# Crypt striolata "Maradong" green flower



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

After six months of tender loving care. It decided to flower for me. Just to share the joy.



















For more info. visit http://yoongbk.blogspot.com/

Yoong


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Very cool and a nice looking spathe! Great job!


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Ghazanfar,
Thanks. Started catching crypt fever for almost a year ago. Now the reward starts coming. My crypts are stabalised and starting to flower one by one. More to come. 

Yoong


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Yoong!

That's a very healthy looking striolata and a great inflorescence!

I like this species very much: great diversity in leaves as well as spathes...


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Kai Witte,

Thanks. Looking at Jan's crypt page, there are many variant in this species like you said. Would love to see more of them. You have any picture to share?

Yoong


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Congratulations. I agree, that's a very nice looking plant and spathe. Great job.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, what a nice elegant spathe! I really like the coloring on this one. Nice healthy leaves too. Its on my list now!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really nice spathe, congrats!

Can you tell us what soil are you using?


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Xema,

The substrate I used compose of:
Peat moss: 20%
JBL base substrate: 5%
ADA power sand: 5%
ADA amazona II : 35%
ADA Malaya: 35%

Yoong


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

>>>>Looking at Jan's crypt page...

Where's that?

Thanks.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wait....think I found it. This one, right?

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/index.html


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Wow, what a nice elegant spathe! I really like the coloring on this one. Nice healthy leaves too. Its on my list now!


Kamul,

Thanks. Unfortunately I don't have any to spare now. Although it spathed, it doesn't send of platlets. Any tips on stimulating runner?

Yoong


----------

